# questions regarding tagless print



## Darkodarko (Dec 18, 2008)

I am getting AA shirts printed do I need to have their trademark left on the shirt or can I replace it with mine? or can I have both. What should be on a tagless print?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Darkodarko said:


> I am getting AA shirts printed do I need to have their trademark left on the shirt or can I replace it with mine?


You can replace it with yours.



Darkodarko said:


> or can I have both.


Yeah, you can have both. But why would you?

If you are spending money to remove their label and print yours, you may as well enjoy the benefit of exclusively having your brand on the shirts.

If your just going to put the AA logo back on, you may as well save yourself the money and keep the labels as is.



Darkodarko said:


> What should be on a tagless print?


The FTC requires RN Number, Fiber Content, Country of Origin and Care Instructions. You can read more about the legal requirements here: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

In addition, you will probably want your logo and the size of the garment.


----------



## Darkodarko (Dec 18, 2008)

kimura-mma said:


> You can replace it with yours.
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can have both. But why would you?
> ...


How do you obtain an RN number and do you need a unique RN Number for each shirt?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Darkodarko said:


> How do you obtain an RN number and do you need a unique RN Number for each shirt?


You can apply here: https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/TextileRN/wrnreq$rn.call_rn?p_mode=INS

Just fill out the form and submit. It's free and they e-mail it to you within a day or two.

You just need one RN Number for your company and you use the same one on all garments.


----------



## tiredew (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the actual link, was having trouble finding it!


----------

